# AMN - Agrimin Limited



## springhill (27 July 2010)

Conclurry Metals are a Qld based explorer, looking for gold/silver in Mexico, and everything else you can imagine in Qld.

Current SP 3c
MC approx $3m
Shares on issue 97.5m
12 month high/low 10c/2c
Cash at EOQ $1.2m
Expenses this quarter 700k

Small time gold hits in mexico.
Lots of tenemant applications filed.
Will need to raise cash soon.
Prospective for IOCG and Phosphate in QLD.
Further drilling programs in Mexico in July, Oct and Nov.


----------



## System (22 March 2011)

*Re: GRM - Global Resources Corporation*

On March 2nd, 2011, Cloncurry Metals Limited (CLU) changed its name and ASX code to Global Resources Corporation Limited (GRM).


----------



## System (17 December 2014)

On December 17th, 2014, Global Resources Corporation Limited (GRM) changed its name and ASX code to Agrimin Limited (AMN).


----------



## Miner (4 August 2020)

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200721/pdf/44kq56vb1xg3mk.pdf
First post on this thread after 6 years since it was opened. @Joe Blow  should send me a Hi Five 
Any way, those are potash enthusiastics, along with KLL I think some rain will pour to bloom fruits for AMN holders and farmers with competitive prices for fertilisers.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 April 2022)

_Something's happening._

BINDING OFFTAKE WITH LEADING U.S. FERTILISER COMPANY

*Highlights*
• 50,000tpa Binding Offtake Agreement signed with Gavilon Fertilizer, LLC, a leading wholesale distributor of crop nutrients in the USA
• 7-year term with pricing based on USA market price data
• Agrimin has now committed its minimum target of 70% of planned Sulphate of Potash production under long-term binding offtakes to support project funding.

_Awaiting FID; 2026 mentioned as start of production_


----------



## frugal.rock (11 April 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _Something's happening._
> 
> BINDING OFFTAKE WITH LEADING U.S. FERTILISER COMPANY









In the spirit of humanity, you can't eat lithium batteries.
Can't eat fertiliser either, but that's a moot point.
Not held.


----------

